# Acceptances 2009



## Suzako (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I thought it might be useful to post people's acceptances in one place.  When I found this forum last year, it really helped me to see the varying backgrounds of people who got accepted and it made me feel like I had a chance (even though I lacked film experience).  So I hope this forum can help future applicants by putting info in one place.

So here it goes

Stats:

Applied to: USC Screenwriting, UCLA Screenwriting, Columbia, NYU Dramatic Writing
Accepted by: Columbia, NYU DW
Rejected by: UCLA (probably USC)
GPA: 3.0 from a top-tier school, not a consistent student with a few Ds and Cs as well as the occasional A. Majored in history, graduated in 2005.
GRE: 1250 (only took it for USC)
Recommendations: One from my current employer, one from a college professor (arts related), one from a theater colleague 
Background: Since college, been working at a non-profit (in a really boring job).  Took an into to film-making class and a tv writing class.  Spending almost all free time doing theater related stuff.

Okay, that's me.  I am really grateful to everyone who has ever used this forum this year and in the past.  Its been a great resource for me so I hope people don't find it redundant to post this info in one place.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 25, 2009)

Great idea suzako -- and i too am SO thankful for this community.

Columbia -- interview, accepted
NYU -- no interview, rejected
UTexas-Austin -- no interview, accepted
AFI -- interview, rejected
UCLA -- no interview, rejected
USC -- no interview, waitlist
Chapman -- interview, accepted
LMU -- no interview, accepted

GPA: 3.38 (3.67 in junior/senior yrs) double-major Journalism/History from University of Missouri-Columbia; also did a 1-year-long screenwriting certificate course @ the College of Santa Fe

GRE: 1140 (took it for a bunch of places, UT, USC, LMU, NYU)

References: Two former college profs (one journalism, one playwrighting) and a prof from the certificate program

Background: Since graduating 2005, i've been working as a copy editor @ two tiny newspapers, writing headlines, photo captions, basically 1/2 remedial english, 1/2 mediocre graphic design. glad to be moving on, let's put it that way. 

**I've edited this post to include where I've been accepted. I'll be going to Texas. Hook 'em horns!!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, I agree with both of you. Very helpful, informative forum.

Columbia - interview, accepted, MFA Film
NYU - interview, accepted, MFA Film

GPA: 3.5 from Queens University in Charlotte, NC. Major in Communications (Journalism). That was in 1999, so I took a 10-year hiatus (which I think helped me). 

Did not take GRE.

References: A writer, an editor, an old friend who is now an NYU professor for theater.

Background: Hmmmm. Lots of odd jobs. Also wrote and directed for theater, worked in casting for film, wrote and directed my own short films, involved with women in the arts organizations. Did some freelance writing along the way.


----------



## Madison Ave (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, this is pretty interesting. I only applied to one school (living in NYC now and most of my friends are here, so I wanted to stick around for two years before moving to LA).

Applied to: NYU Dramatic Writing
Accepted by: NYU
GPA: 3.0 from Loyola Chicago, horribly inconsistent in core classes, but majored in Theatre with a 4.0 average in my major
GRE: Didn't take it.
Recommendations: One from a friend/colleague who teaches Theatre at a middle school and went to undergrad with me, two recommendations from part-time NYU dramatic writing professors who I met taking summer classes in 2007
Background: In college, studied playwrighting though we didn't have a formal program. Had two shows produced in our studio. Since college, I've joined a writers' group and have been working on television specs while working in theatre. Placed as a finalist in the Top 20 of the 2009 ABC/Disney Television Writing Fellowship.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread, Suzako.
Sim, I can't believe how many applications you completed!

Columbia ”” no interview, rejected (pending)
Northwestern ”” no interview, rejected (pending)
UCLA ”” no interview, rejected
USC ”” no interview, accepted

I applied for screenwriting.

Graduated: May 2008
GPA: 3.7 (3.8 major) from Macalester College (US News ranked #25 for private liberal arts colleges)
Degree: BA in English (creative writing focus), minors in media studies & psychology
Took a screenwriting & production course at Goldsmiths College in London

GRE: 1250. I don't remember my writing score. I was in the 93rd percentile for verbal and the 48th for math. Took it for USC.

Recommendations: Former creative writing professors, my boss/creative director at the web design studio where I've worked since graduation (~10 months)

Background: Almost no film experience. In college, I took a couple of film analysis classes, poetry & fiction classes, won a couple of college-wide contests, helped with the student literary magazine, and interned at a small literary journal.

I want to mention (again) that _none_ of the writing samples I sent to USC were screenplay/stage play excerpts. Except for the two scenes they assigned, my stuff was poetry & fiction.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Guys! This is a great thread...

I only applied to AFI, only school that interested me, got an interview and got accepted.

I applied for Producing.

Graduated in 2004, Bachelor in Mass Communications, specialized in Audiovisual Arts from one of the top tier universities in Venezuela (UCAB, Caracas)

GPA: 3.8 but 4.0 in all of my specialization classes.

Recommendations: 1 from a film and commercial director, 1 from an executive producer, 1 from an editor and 1 from a screenwriter and producer. The last 2 are AFI alumni.

Background: Worked as a TA for television and videography classes, 2 years at an Independant TV Production company renowned in my country, then as a post production coordinator in a feature film, then in an International Cable TV Network escalating to various positions. Currently Editor-In-Chief of an online news site, and freelance producer.

Most of my recommendation letters came from former employers. 

Didn't take the GRE, my TOEFL score is of 650 out of 700.

Producers only get to submit letters of recommendation and resumes at AFI.


----------



## KayS (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, I think this will be a really useful thread for future applicants! 

Columbia Film - interview, accepted
NYU Dramatic Writing - casual phone interview, accepted, but didn't hear until April 18th
UTexas-Austin screenwriting - no interview, waitlisted, then accepted
AFI screenwriting - interview, accepted
UCLA screenwriting - interview, accepted
USC screenwriting - no interview, accepted

GPA: 3.67 double major Plan II Liberal Arts Honors and Radio-TV-Film from University of Texas at Austin, did a UT Summer in LA program (internship + classes) during which I interned at Battlestar Galactica Post for a few months.

GRE: 1440 (I think I might have put the wrong score on a previous thread, but I can't seem to find it.) Took it for a some but not all of the schools.

References: A former college professor/director in Radio-TV-Film, a former supervisor at Battlestar Galactica Post, and a former supervisor from this other receptionist/production assistant job I had briefly in NY (at an editorial boutique for TV commercials)

Background: Graduated in 2007, worked very briefly in NY but came back because the job was heading towards producing and I wanted to stay in the creative side of the industry. Came back to Austin to explore the field and really pin down what I wanted to do. Tried acting, helped out with student projects at the UT campus, and joined a screenwriting group. Attended Austin Film Festival and a screenwriting workshop held by Dave Trottier (author of the Screenwriter's Bible). I am mostly unemployed, but I do freelance graphic and web design. I also do portraits from time to time.

Honestly I think being unemployed was an asset during the application process because I put all my time and energy into writing and working on my application. Submitted a short film and a feature length film (or a snippet of it depending on page limits). Have written a few features that all suck either during school or while being unemployed. 

To consolidate this thread and Sonia's thread about conveying who you are in your application, I think Columbia and USC probably got the best picture of me because they had additional scenes you were required to write. USC had the most writing requirements, so I got to really give them all I got. I liked my Columbia scene, so I tried to maneuver most of the dialogue into one of my USC scenes. hehe.

I'll most likely be going to USC. Can everyone add in where they are going to attend whenever they decide?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you guys!


And KayS, if you plan on going to USC, feel free to notify UCLA ASAP.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Congratulations to all of you guys!
> 
> 
> And KayS, if you plan on going to USC, feel free to notify UCLA ASAP.


Yeah, oh- and you should def goto USC...


----------



## azuernd (Mar 26, 2009)

Applied to USC, Northwestern, Boston U, Loyola-Marymount and Miami for screenwriting

Accepted by: USC, Boston, Miami

Still waiting to hear from: Loyola-Marymount (no interview) and Northwestern (interviewed)

GPA: 3.50 from Emory University
Degree: Journalism/American Studies double major (BA)

GRE: 1330... Can't remember writing score but know I was pretty disappointed by it (4 maybe?)

References: Three editors at the newspaper I work at... Originally was supposed to be two editors and one college professor but after promising to get it done, the professor never did.

Background: Graduated in 2006, have been working as a sports writer at a newspaper in North Carolina since then. Write fiction on the side, but I have absolutely no film experience. 

Like Sonia (who seems to be my surrogate on these boards), none of my writing samples were in screenplay format. All were fiction.

Had a 5-6 month stretch where I woke up every day and worked 5 hours on writing samples for applications, then went to my real job for 8 hours, then came back home and wrote some more. Was probably the hardest thing I've ever done but was totally worth it when I got into my top choice (USC). I only point this out to stress that lack of film experience can be overcome. I really didn't think that was going to be the case when I started the process.  

I'm going to USC, pending my trip out there April 2-5. So long as I am not mauled by a Yeti on campus (and maybe even if that happens), I'll be a Trojan. 

Also wanted to reiterate thanks to everyone on these boards, especially on behalf of the other lurkers like me that contribute nothing of worth but get tons of useful info in return.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 26, 2009)

> Columbia Film - interview, accepted
> NYU Dramatic Writing - casual phone interview, still waiting to hear back
> UTexas-Austin screenwriting - no interview, waitlisted
> AFI screenwriting - interview, accepted
> ...



KayS, the new studentfilms forums God.


----------



## Justin18 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, really, KayS. you aced those applications!   I was interested in your background. You should use the buzz created for yourself on this site to sell a script even b/f school 

Sonia, as a fellow "liberal-arts"-er, I feel you on the need to give xtra info on the school.  Nobody knows these schools, but you get so much out of them. 

Schools - mostly for screenwriting, except UCLA and both Columbias) 
AFI - interviewed, rejected
Florida State - interviewed, ?
Northwestern - no response, probably rejected
Columbia College - interviewed
USC - ?
UCLA - rejected
Boston U. - accepted
Columbia U. - no response, probably rejected

GPA
3.35 from Beloit College (WI)
Majored in Communication Theory

GRE - 1120 first time, 1330 second time. Essentially a waste of time. 

References - a theatre prof, a producer for an independent film show at a PBS affiliate, and an editor at a political news agency (print) where I worked

Background - Just finished a first draft of a 350-page novel. (Yeah, that took all of 2 years. I need to write faster). After finishing college 4 years ago, I've read fiction/screenwriting craft books, written my novel, some short scripts, tried converting my novel to a screenplay, interned in marketing at 3 non-profits, worked as a print news reporter, interned at PBS Chicago, and taught English as a Second Language in Chicago and rural China.

What's next: Beats me. I'd like to finish my novel, but that's hard given the time demands of living in America. So maybe go back to China, where you can live like a king off of 12 hours of work, to finish it there?

Graduate school?  I came so close to AFI this year, but no dice. So wait 'til next year? Is there still hope for USC or Florida St. this year? Maybe, maybe not. Is a $120K degree in writing with small odds of a job writing what you actually want to write afterwards even worth it? Maybe, maybe not.

So, I guess, play it by ear. Keep writing, live life, make money, and let go. Guess that's all you can do.

And this site is awesome.


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, here's me:

Applied: NYU & USC 
Accepted: NYU & USC 
(dramatic writing/screenwriting MFAs)

GPA: 3.8 college, 3.9 grad school, both in music, both many years ago

References: A writer, a communications professor and a musician/writer

Background: self-taught writer, mostly fiction, decided at the last minute to apply to both places (particularly USC -- I wrote the stuff over a weekend -- dumb, I know, but what the hell...)

Good news for you waitlisters: I probably can't afford either school.


----------



## HandzOn (Mar 26, 2009)

Alright here goes:

Applied: NYU, Columbia, FSU
Accepted: Columbia, FSU, NYU Asia (pending)

Undergrad GPA: 3.48

Background
Visual artist, writer, wrote and shot a couple shorts, interned on a couple features

Congrats to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KayS (Mar 26, 2009)

Alex! That's blasphemy! Everyone knows JAYIMESS is the true goddess of the studentfilms forum.  

And YES! I will definitely notify UCLA as soon as my deposit is safely in USC's hands. And I'll pray (maybe to Jayimess?) that someone on this glorious forum gets bumped as a result.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 26, 2009)

> Alex! That's blasphemy! Everyone knows JAYIMESS is the true goddess of the studentfilms forum. Smile



i dunno kay. you may have bumped her off the top spot with your epic film school application successfulness. 

**sim is now waiting for jayimess to smite him with a lightning bolt**


----------



## Melanie (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys, here's mine:

Columbia - no interview (therefore rejected)
NYU - no interview, rejected
UCLA - no interview, rejected
CalArts - no interview, accepted

Where applicable, this was for directing/production.

Went to Haverford College in PA, rated #10 liberal arts school by us news

Majored in Comparative Literature. Cumulative GPA 3.5, major GPA 3.5

Graduated in 08, spent this year in Europe traveling the continent, learning languages, and making my own shorts.


----------



## Melanie (Mar 26, 2009)

oops I meant 3.8 major GPA, but clearly that didn't help on the applications


----------



## ArtVandelay (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all.  New here.  And may I say, this site has been a huge help.  My thanks.  

NYU - No interview, rejected (You can't fire me.  I quit.)
Columbia - Interview, Accepted
UCLA - Interview, stilll waiting

3.8 GPA from a top 30 school.  Been out a year and a half, working hard.  Very excited to get to the typewriter.  It's about time.


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm from Northern California went to Undergrad at a small private school 30 minutes east of LA. Got a BA in Television Broadcasting.

Applied:

USC- interviewed: accepted (production)
Loyola- not interviewed: accepted
AFI- not interviewed: rejected
Chapman- not interviewed: rejected

GPA undergrad: 3.63 Cum Laude and graduated with departmental honors

Letters of Rec: (mixed and matched for different schools but here are the ones I submitted for USC since that's the school I am going to)..My TV professor who is a USC alum, The Communications department chair who is also a USC alum, and my theater teacher. 

Background: In college I made about 8 documentaries, some commercials, experimentals, and a short movie. I've written for a local newspaper for the past four years and was involved in theater in college.


----------



## timkido (Mar 27, 2009)

Applied: 
USC Production- Interviewed, waitlist fall '09, spring admit '10
USC Animation - Rejected

Graduated: OSU marketing '06 
GPA: 3.2 
GRE: 1050 or something =( 750 on math and i ran out of time half way on the verbal...thank god i got over 1000. 

Letters of Rec:  
1. Copy Director on Mercedes account (USC screenwriting alum) 
2. Creative Director on Tic Tac Account
3. producer on some music video that i pa-ed for 

Art Project: A short romance story. 
I tried to make it stand out by using 2 cameras and shooting the 6 pictures in 3D (I sent them red+Cyan glasses along with them). 
I did so b/c i mentioned in my personal statement that I'm also interested in the shooting with 3D stereography tech. 

Here is the 2D color version plus the story if it can help anyone... but then again i barely got in. 



Will be going to USC for Spring '10 even if i get in off waitlist. I want make a little more money so I can focus 100% when i'm at USC on working on shorts and building up the reel (more time for collaboration!).   

Probably fly out there end of this year to get ready and learn to drive LA style (probably have less than 40 hours of driving experience in my life).


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a great thread. I'm glad you are all willing to share your background information and how your application process went/is going.

Here are my stats:

AFI - Screenwriting: interview, accepted
NYU - Film: no interview, rejected
Columbia - Film: no interview, rejected
Chapman - Screenwriting: no interview, accepted
Northwestern:  interview, rejected
UCLA - Screenwriting: no interview, rejected
Tisch Asia - Film: interview, rejected
Tisch Asia - Dramatic Writing: interview, accepted

GPA: 3.22 (3.6 junior/senior year) from the University of Colorado. Graduated with a BFA in Film Studies (December, 2006)

I didn't take the GRE

Recommendations: Former boss (video editing), screenwriting professor/chair of writing department, directing/writing professor

Background: I have made several short movies. One of them played at a couple of festivals and gave me a few more credits on imdb. I have held a wide variety of jobs since graduating from college (janitor, courier, stocker, freelance video editor). For about five months I didn't work and focused on writing, completing a short film/submitting it to festivals and applying to grad schools. I have written one feature (and half of another feature), many short screenplays and two TV specs over the past few years.

I am going to attend AFI.

Good luck to everyone that is going to apply in the future!


----------



## JG86 (Mar 27, 2009)

First, I am amazed by how many schools some of you managed to apply to, since I found the application process so demanding during the semester in the fall and my apps definitely suffered for it.  Ok here we go:

AFI - Screenwriting: Interview, accepted
UCLA - Screenwriting: no interview, rejected
NYU Dramatic Writing: no interview, rejected

GPA: 3.8 from St. John's College - graduating in May with a Bachelor in the liberal arts.

GRE: 1460 - 780 verbal/680 math (none of the schools I applied to required the GRE but i had planned on applying to some that did)

Recommendations: Three professors.

Background:  I've been making shorts for about six years some of which have played festivals and placed in some competitions.  I've written one feature length script and am currently half way through another.

I am certainly going to attend AFI.


----------



## matt kendzior (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am a current UCLA Producers Program student. If any of you have any questions concerning the program or the admissions process (I went through this last year and the waiting period is far from enjoyable), then please feel free to post them to this thread or message me. Congratulations to all those who have interviewed and been accepted. 
For those that have not yet heard a decision or didn't get that acceptance email, there is a summer institute in producing being offered. I mention this because it consists of many of the classes that I have and will take during my two years at UCLA. This is an incredible opportunity as professional internships are also part of the institute's curriculum. Take advantage of the resources and connections that UCLA has. Check out the Summer Institute for Motion Picture Producing at http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...institute-producing/


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 30, 2009)

I applied to screenwriting programs at:
USC - accepted, no interview
UT - waitlisted
Florida State - accepted with interview
Columbia - rejected
NYU - rejected
Boston - rejected
Chapman - don't know yet
Loyola Marymount - don't know yet
AFI - rejected

Graduated from Ohio State University in '07 with an English degree.
GPA: 3.15
GRE: 550 Verbal 680 Quantitative 

See! I'm hope for anyone fearing the GRE. My verbal score is pretty average. I took the GRE for USC and FSU, two schools I've been accepted at.

My letters of recommendation were all from former professors.

Since I graduated, I've mostly worked in restaurants. I quit my jobs and moved in with my parents to write a screenplay and apply to film school. I strongly recommend taking the time off if anyone can afford to do so.


----------



## solojones (Mar 30, 2009)

Good thread. It's interesting to hear background and sort of try to get an idea of how things might have helped or hindered people.

I only applied two places because I wasn't really interested in anywhere else. Also, because I was moving to a new country every week in the fall and it was hard enough doing the USC ap then.

USC production - waitlisted '09, accepted '10
Chapman Directing emphasis - accepted

Graduated from a US News top tier liberal arts school in CA, December '08.
GPA: 3.9, summa cum laude
GRE: 1400, 6 in writing

Recommendations:
1) Hunt Lowry, producer (A Walk to Remember, Donnie Darko, Last of the Mohicans, etc)
2) an Emmy and WGA nominated television writer/producer with 45 years of experience (Streets of San Francisco, Spencer for Hire, Centennial, etc)... he's been my screenwriting prof and film mentor in college
3) director of the LA Film Studies Center, among other things
4) one of my production profs from LAFSC who knows me well

Background: Been writing all my life, known I wanted to do film writing/directing since I was 16. Got into Chapman undergrad film but decided a liberal arts education would be more helpful to my overall growth as a storyteller. Just finished school early in December with a 15-country study abroad program in Europe and the Middle East. 

I have taken 3 semesters of screenwriting, some film studies classes, and did a semester-long intensive production course in LA. Made 4 short films there. That program also included two internships at Warner Bros., specifically the one for Lowry and one for Akiva Goldsman, both as a script reader. I also have some theatre background. 


I am pretty sure I am going to Chapman. I love the school, it fits me, and I think it'll give me the most opportunity to actually practice directing, which is what I need most (I will continue writing as well). Going to USC in the spring if I absolutely hate Chapman for some reason is always a possibility anyway.


----------



## KayS (Mar 31, 2009)

Dayammmmn, solojones. Amazing. How'd you get to know so many talented folks?

And all your traveling must make for fantastic stories. I'm a homebody, but that sounds like the perfect way to become a better storyteller. Even short trips I've taken around the United States have helped tremendously (with settings). You must have a catalogue of settings to work with!


----------



## movied (Mar 31, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sonia:
> Thanks for starting this thread, Suzako.
> Sim, I can't believe how many applications you completed!
> 
> ...


 How competitive is usc film school


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 31, 2009)

Applied to: USC, UCLA, NYU, Columbia for Production

Accepted by: USC so far

Rejected by: UCLA, NYU NYC

GPA: 3.7 from The Ohio State University Fisher College of Business.

GRE: 1200s  I can't remember my exact score.  I got like 780 on math and so pretty bad on verbal.  My writing wasn't anything special either.  All in all a big waste of my time.

Recommendations: Current Employer, High School teacher who I continued to help with various tasks after school, Coach (ran in HS and College so pretty big part of life)

Background: Graduated Spring 08 and have been spending the year working for OSU Chinese Flagship Graduate language program doing website designing and video editing.  I spent time during the school year taking video/art classes where I would produce/write/direct/edit my own shorts for it.  It was a great starting point.  I learned my video editing skills at this time.  I interned for a large local production company during the summers.  USC was my first choice and really my only choice.  I spent the most time and effort on the application.  It obviously showed.  I look forward to meeting my fellow Trojan classmates and working in the industry eventually with everyone else!


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to everyone for all their acceptances! Everywhere seems to have had record numbers of applicants this year so I think we should all be very proud!

I applied to the following programs for Producing:
NYU - rejected
UCLA - interviewed, wait listed
Columbia - interviewed, accepted
Boston U - wait listed
Loyola Marymount - no interview, accepted
Chapman - brief phone interview, pending

I will graduate in May '09 from the University of Georgia with a Telecommunications Arts major (the name doesn't really fit the degree - it's basically video production), Film Studies minor, and a New Media certificate.   

GPA: 3.48 
GRE: I think it was a 1160, but I don't really remember. 

Recommendations: New Media professor, Telecommunication Arts professor (who graduated from Columbia), and my boss from my summer internship with Paramount Vantage. 

Background: I have very little professional experience since I'm still pursuing my undergraduate degree in a small college town where film jobs are extremely sparse, but I have been studying film and media since high school. I have a number of short student films, some of which are documentaries, and some of which have gone to festivals.  I also interned at an advertising agency in Atlanta that did grass roots marketing for Paramount Vantage.  I worked specifically on the documentary "American Teen." 

I'm not really sure where I'm going to go, I was expecting to maybe get one acceptance, so it blows my mind that I actually have to make a choice.  One thing is for sure though, I'm so excited for next year!


----------



## NyNy (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi guys. I just stumbled across this site last night - what a fantastic resource! Wish I'd known about it sooner. Anyhow, just wanted to weigh in with my info. Hopefully see some of you at USC this weekend!

Applied:

NYU, Dramatic Writing - no interview, rejected

The New School, Dramatic Writing - interview, waitlisted

USC, Screenwriting - no interview, accepted

GPA: 3.5 from a top CA school.

GRE: 1350 (600 math, 750 verbal)

Recs: 3 college professors (all English lit)

Background: Graduated in 2006, travelled for a year, then moved to NY, where I've been living and working for the past 2 years. Some odd jobs and a year as an editor at a web startup. I have more journalism and theatre experience (I submitted a couple short plays to USC) than I do film experience, but I'm eager to jump into screenwriting. I'll probably go to USC. The real question is, how the hell do we pay for it?!


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 31, 2009)

I am okay with life regardless of this hit list. But I wonder if it's a new record?

I applied to 9 (!) PhD programs in Cinema Studies (the name changes between programs) - haven't seen any PhD threads here. Then I applied to Columbia's MFA program kind of as a wild card b/c I would love to end up in NY, and always wanted the "film school" experience - truly creative artists working together, telling stories, helping each other become better storytellers.

Background: my film experience has been mostly one-man show, ala Robert Rodriguez (not in genre, but in the write/shoot/direct/edit/music it all yourself approach). Growing up in farm town Ohio can do that to you. I'm largely self taught in everything. My undergrad program had a handful of production courses that I took, but I certainly learned more from books and practicing on my own and making my friends and family help me.

So I want to make movies and I want to help others make movies. Last summer I thought a PhD was my next step in life after starting a non profit org that develops film curriculum for 3rd world countries with developing film industries. I have a Masters in Education for the curriculum building side of things, and my BA in film/theater production ties the movies into it. Lastly, I'd spent a couple years in East Africa in my life and had some connections to give things a try - Kenya's film industry is just coming into its own and I wanted to offer workshops and training opportunities.

GRE: 520 verbal, 720 math, 4.5 writing

GPA: 3.7 undergrad, 3.8 masters

References: prof from my masters program, a board member from my non profit org, and boss from my multimedia producing job in Los Angeles.

And here's how I fared:

Iowa (PhD) - rejected
Northwestern (PhD) - rejected
UW-Madison (PhD) - rejected
UC-Santa Barbara (PhD) - rejected
UC-Berkeley (PhD) - rejected
NYU Tisch (PhD) - rejected
USC (PhD) - rejected
UCLA (PhD) - rejected
UT-Austin (PhD) - rejected
Columbia NY (MFA) - interviewed, pending (probably reject)

Apparently I aimed wrong in life with the PhD idea. 9 out of 9.

Then Columbia? The last place I expected to hear from. I had a wonderful interview with them and felt very good about things. But calls and letters have already been mailed out for acceptances and waitlisters the past week, so I'm not very optimistic.

I'm pretty sure I'm not up for trying for the PhD again next year. Something's off there. The MFA I might try again, and for more than just Columbia next time. In the meantime, I can't wait for summer, when I get back to the USA and can get back to making movies!


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 31, 2009)

I almost want to get accepted just so I can slap my 2.6 GPA into this post loaded with high-3's  I like being different.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 31, 2009)

> Originally posted by 96Mph:
> I almost want to get accepted just so I can slap my 2.6 GPA into this post loaded with high-3's  I like being different.



if this were facebook I'd click the thumbs up.

Grades, schmades, there are plenty on here who don't break a 3.0...I personally flunked out of school at one point.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 31, 2009)

I withdrew failing because of a hammer attack once...  

come to think of it, if I don't get in it'll probably be because I failed to tell that story at the interview.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 31, 2009)

What? Hammer attack?

Please explain...sounds like a good story...


----------



## hat trick (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to everyone accepted and good luck to those waitlisted!

I applied for directing at Columbia, NYU, and UCLA and have been accepted to all three.

Graduated magna cum laude from UCLA with a BA in Communications and a minor in Music History.

I received recommendations from a film distributor, screenwriter/producer, and a festival programmer.

Anyone else racking their brain over which school to choose?  I've been going down the pros and cons of each and would like to make a decision quickly so that those on the waitlists can can be notified.  Any thoughts on your process would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## solojones (Mar 31, 2009)

> Originally posted by KayS:
> Dayammmmn, solojones. Amazing. How'd you get to know so many talented folks?
> 
> And all your traveling must make for fantastic stories. I'm a homebody, but that sounds like the perfect way to become a better storyteller. Even short trips I've taken around the United States have helped tremendously (with settings). You must have a catalogue of settings to work with!



It was just good fortune, I can't really take much credit for any of it. My school happened to have this really awesome screenwriting prof with tons of experience who nevertheless wanted to teach a small class once a week (he's still selling all sorts of scripts so he's busy). He has been really great to both myself and my older brother in terms of teaching us a lot about the trade.

The internships were just part of the LA Film Studies Center semester program that I did. It's cool because all this place does is semester-long programs, but they still have lots of good contacts. I did gun high in trying to push for interviews with Lowry and Goldsman's companies, but it worked out. Both were really active so I got to see a lot of behind the scenes producing stuff. And working at Warner Bros. was just cool 

The travelling thing is also a blessing I can't take credit for. My school has a 30 year tradition of a Europe semester each fall where profs from our school go with students and teach on-site (our classes were World War II, Technology in European Society, and Narrative in the Arts of Europe). I was fortunate to get in and have that amazing opportunity to go all over the place and study in a hands-on way. We also were extra-lucky because we did an intensive 3 week archaeology/geography/history course in Israel and Palestine. And being in Jerusalem for 3 weeks, you definitely make some local connections and get to hear a lot of good stories. 

I've also been to 40 states and Puerto Rico, so I know what you mean about the diverse settings to be had within the US. All in all, I consider myself really blessed to have had these experiences. They're exactly why I felt like I was supposed to go to undergrad before I dove into film. I feel I have much more to draw on as a storyteller.

I'm sure most of us will have opportunities for internsips while we're in grad school  Make the most of them. They can be really fantastic.


----------



## Coop (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Everybody - I decided I'd stop lurking and post my situation. 

PRODUCING MFA
AFI - accepted 
Chapman - accepted
UCLA - rejected 

*note- I don't think my ucla app was as good as my other two - it was my first and I didn't put as much time into it

USC (That's South Carolina baby!)
GPA - 3.5
Recommendations - TV Producer, Senior Thesis Director (professor), and Student Media Director (My boss)

Oh and I've been doing low budget commercials and web design since I graduated


----------



## cabezon (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Coop, nice to see another Chapman producing prospect on here. When did you interview? Good luck!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 31, 2009)

Great thread!

Here we go:

Applied to Screenwriting (or so) at:

USC - no interview, pending
AFI - interview, accepted
NYU - no interview, pending (rejected?)
Columbia - no interview, pending (rejected?)
Northwestern - no interview, pending (rejected?)

I'm incredibly happy with AFI, but would love to go to USC as well.

Graduated from Film School with emphasis in Screenwriting at Universidade de SÃ£o Paulo (Brazil), considered to be the best in the country (I have my doubts though).

GPA 3.44

GRE 1210 (510 verbal + 700 maths + 4.0 writing)

Recommednations:
1. College screenwriting professor
2. UCLA Extension Professor
3. My boss - a Marketing Coordinator at a Brazilian Distribution Company

Background: Lived in Australia for 6 months during high school; graduated from Film School in 2006, followed with online screenwriting certificate program at UCLA Extention; wrote 2 screenplays so far, one of which finished 12nd in a contest with 933 submissions. I have been working in a distribution company as a publicist for 3 years. Applied to MFA's after being granted with a Fulbright Scholarship (without which I could never start to dream about going to grad school abroad). Had 20 days to work on ALL applications.

I have to say this site is AMAZING, thanks to all the great people who hang around here


----------



## Coop (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Cabezon - I interviewed on the phone last week.  They said it would be a week or two before decisions.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Coop I interviewed last week as well. Did you phone interview with Barbara Doyle? How did it go for you?


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2009)

Directing MFA:

NYU Tisch - no interview, rejected
NYU Tisch Asia - interview, accepted
Columbia - no interview, pending (rejected?)

Graduating from Vassar College May 2009
GPA: 3.75
No GREs

3 professor recommendations (theory, screenwriting, production)

Background: Made about 6 short films while at Vassar, worked at various documentary and commercial production houses as an intern, split between interest in directing and cinematography. Disappointed that I can't live at home and go to school next year, but happy with 1 out of 3, especially coming straight from undegrad.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 1, 2009)

Directing MFA:

NYU Tisch - no interview, rejected
NYU Tisch Asia - interview, accepted
Columbia - interview, pending

Graduating from Royal Holloway university of london July 2009

No GPA
No GREs

www.mathiaspardo.com


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 1, 2009)

MFA Directing

NYU Tisch - no interview, rejected
AFI - interview, pending
UCLA - interview, waitlisted
Chapman - interview, pending

I graduated from the SAE Institute in December 2008 and my GPA is 4.0

I have made two short films, the first one screened in Cannes and was shortlisted for the Tuner Classic Movie Awards. The second one is in post.


----------



## Coop (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes I did.  It went pretty well I think.  I actually ended up asking her more about Chapman than her about me.  I just hope they get a notification out soon.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by 96Mph:
> What? Hammer attack?
> 
> Please explain...sounds like a good story...



About my hammer attack.

I was living off campus with a girl and she flew off the handle and tried to hit me with a hammer (and also stab me with a steak knife).  Naturally, I didn't want to live with her anymore after that, so I fled the apartment.  This meant leaving school, too, since I had no where else to stay in town, so I withdrew failing due to crazy girlfriend attack.

Needless to say, I managed to get a pretty decent script out of all this mess, but that's not the one I sent to UCLA.  I tried to give my interviewer a copy of this script, but he gave me the el pass-o on it.


----------



## momotato (Apr 2, 2009)

MFA DIrecting

NYU Tisch- Rejected
Columbia-Nothing (rejected?)
UCLA-Interviewed, wait listed
Columbia College chicago-Interviewed, Accepted

I did my undergrad at SFSU in cinema, graduated cum laude, 3.7
Since college I have been working as a producer, my last job was as an animation producer.  My letters of rec were from a former film prof, and two former coworkers

Thought I'd update this

NYU- Rejected
Columbia- Rejected
UCLA-Accepted
Columbia college Chicago- Accepted

I accepted the offer from UCLA and will be going this fall.


----------



## laurainthefedora (Apr 2, 2009)

Wishin' there was more non-LA/NYC love on here!
(See why below)

UT Austin- no interview, rejected
NYU Tisch- no interview, rejected
UCLA- no interview, rejected
Columbia- no interview, presumably(?) rejected
FSU- interviewed, accepted
American- no interview, accepted
Temple- no interview, "high" on waitlist

Johns Hopkins, B.A. in Writing Seminars and International Studies, year abroad in London,
3.4 GPA, Departmental Honors

Finishing Teach For America in Chicago, teaching English

GRE 1280 (640 math + 640 verbal, 6.0 writing)

No filmmaking experience, apart from 1 production course at a local filmmakers' co-op last winter

Recommendations: 2 writing professors, 1 director of college theater company


----------



## Bladerunner (Apr 2, 2009)

Laura, when did you interview for FSU?


----------



## matt kendzior (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations to those who have been accepted! For those who will have to wait for their moment, I would like to inform you that the UCLA Summer Institute in Motion Picture Producing has 3 spots left. Application deadline is April 15, 2009. If you have any questions about the program then please feel free to ask. It is composed of a number of classes from the Producers Program taught by the same faculty members. It is a great way to get some invaluable industry knowledge and make some contacts. 
http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...institute-producing/


----------



## laurainthefedora (Apr 4, 2009)

> Originally posted by Bladerunner:
> Laura, when did you interview for FSU?



Hey blade, ummm, I believe it was the last weekend of February. 

Passed on them on Friday, so that opens a space. Made my stomach flip a little. Hope I like AU (or get into Temple !


----------



## bcguffin (Apr 5, 2009)

Just goes to show, you never know what will happen.  here's how i fared:

MA Film/Cinema Studies (some w/rhetoric)-no interviews

Iowa- rejected
Indiana- rejected 
Wisconsin-rejected
UT Austin- wait listed
Boston Univ(MFA)- accepted
Columbia- accepted!!  

Crazy that states rejected me, but ivy league took me!

GPA:  3.8, summa cum laude, BA film media, minor rhetorical theory. 
Phi Kappa Phi and departmental honors

GRE: 1240

Recs:
    1. Rhetorical Theory Prof
    2. English/Film prof & Head of Film Dept
    3. Film Prof

(I have heard that Columbia highly values the letters of recommendation- the fact they don't want GRE scores also worked well for me) 

I am a non-traditional student- read slightly older than the average undergrad student.  

Background with filmmaking is limited to small projects and competitions like 48HFP. but very active in non-profit work and using film as  medium for communication and community building.  

great site, wish i knew about it when i was applying to school!!


----------



## Kmegstacey (Apr 5, 2009)

I applied for undergrad film production at...

NYU - REJECTED!
USC- REJECTED!
LMU- Accepted! (with almost full ride in scholarships)
ChapmanU- Pending (under digital arts major)

I have a hunch that ill get into chapman because i have good connections and I was really happy with my application but you never know.  So i guess toss up between LMU and Chapman if i get accepted.  

GPA: 4.25
SAT: 1800

I've got quite the hefty creative resume too just because i participate in a ton of film festivals, entering my own things and volunteering and what not.  Im well connected to youth film in Sacramento.

Buy ya i found out how much Fin. Aid I was getting from LMU this morning and i flipped. 

CONGRATS TO all!


----------



## Squirrelhouse (Apr 5, 2009)

This thread is great. This is pretty much exactly the kind of info I was looking for when I first started looking to apply.

MFA Production:
USC-phone interview, accepted
Columbia-presumably rejected. no interview.
UT-Austin-waitlisted

Will graduate from the University of Alabama this May with an English degree.
GPA: 3.98
GRE: 1410 Writing: 5.0

Recommendations: 
1. Creative writing professor
2. Documentary professor
3. 16th century British lit professor

Background:
Currently in New Zealand filming a documentary. Rhodes Scholar finalist. Been in Alabama my whole life. Been writing forever and making films for the past few years. Have a band that tours the Southeast. Looking back, I think the Rhodes thing actually hurt me. That's such an intensive application process that I didn't have nearly the amount of time I would've liked for the Columbia application. 

I love the city of Austin, but I'm gonna go to USC. And I'd like to 2nd what everyone else has said. This site and the people who post here far more regularly than I do are a great resource to anyone considering applying to film school.


----------



## Meghan (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm another Critical studies kid....

Applied:
UCLA- Rejected
UT Austin - Rejected
Columbia- ??? (Assuming rejected)
Hollins University - Accepted (But will not attend)
The New School - ACCEPTED

GPA: 3.3 from small private school. Majored in Radio-TV-Film and minor in History. 3.8 GPA in major (stupid history classes killed my gpa...)

GRE: Didn't take it. Graduated in Dec so I was incredibly busy that semester and couldn't take the GRE. Thus why I was rejected from UT-Austin and why I didn't apply to too many schools.

Recommendations: 3 from film professors (1 from film  studies prof/study abroad instructor, 2 from production related profs)

Background: My resume has to do with mostly production work: 3 internships, freelance PA work, sports/live productions work, worked as editor, producer, director for student films. So my resume was very light when it comes to film studies i.e. no publications, no strong writing sample, etc etc. 

Maybe I would have better luck applying to MFA programs...


----------



## nhfilm (Apr 7, 2009)

I only applied to one school this year, and it paid off.

I was accepted to the screenwriting MFA program at BU. 

GPA 3.27 majored in film and media studies.

Recommendations from the chair of my department, a professor in my department, and a joint rec. from an independent film producer and an Oscar winning writer that I interned for.

To anyone reading who got rejected: I was rejected from every school I applied to (Chapman and USC production) last year. Don't give up hope and just work on your craft. You may even find that you want to focus on something different. Last year I was sure I wanted to be a director, but over the past year I have found my niche in writing. Keep the faith!


----------



## cabezon (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey gang, I just got word that I've been accepted to the producing program at Chapman!


----------



## KayS (Apr 7, 2009)

CONGRATS, cabezon!


----------



## Coop (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats Cabezon! Is that where you're going?
I got a rejection from UCLA today but still haven't heard from Chapman.  I hope it's soon since you just heard.


----------



## KilgoreTrout (Apr 8, 2009)

Production/Directing:

FSU: Interview, Accepted
Boston U: No interview, Accepted
American U: No interview, Accepted
Columbia University: Didn't do Interview
Columbia College: No word (Rejected?)

Screenwriting:

UT-Austin: No interview, Accepted

Have a few days to decide, pretty sure I'm going to UT though, decided kind of last minute to pursue the screenwriting track.

Undergrad: MA in Visual Media (focus on Film and Media Arts) from American University

GPA: 3.43 (3.68 in major)
GREs: 1410
Quantitative -730
Qualitative -680
Writing -5.5

Letters of Recommendation:
Professor from Film Production II course, Professor from Writing for Visual Media, Professor from Advanced Screenwriting

Sample: Feature screenplay (first act)


----------



## cabezon (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Coop! Yeah, I'm going to Chapman. I liked it there and that's where I'll be. What about you? Heard anything from Chapman yet?


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 9, 2009)

anyone else going to NCSA for fall 09?


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 9, 2009)

well I guess I should also post the school I applied to as well. 

USC - Accepted
NCSA - Accepted

GPA - 2.9

SAT - 1600


Im going to NCSA.  I like the film production program better, and the connections they have are just as solid as the west coast schools.


----------



## Schmanna17 (Apr 16, 2009)

MFA Production Design Programs:

NYU- interviewed, rejected
Chapman- no interview, accepted!

Undergrad GPA: 3.7
GRE: N/A


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd love for more people to reply to this once they get their decisions. I can say from someone who will be applying to film school that this thread is extremely useful.


----------



## Manalive (Apr 18, 2009)

Applied to: USC Screenwriting, UCLA Screenwriting, Chapman Screenwriting, LMU Screenwriting
Accepted by: Chapman
Rejected by: UCLA and UCLA
Haven't heard back from: LMU
GPA: 3.54, History major.
GRE: 1310 - I did terrible on the math portion!
Recommendations: history professor, English professor, longtime drama instructor


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats on getting into Chapman Manalive!


----------



## Manalive (Apr 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by Maijodojo:
> Congrats on getting into Chapman Manalive!



Hey, thanks! It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Fox (Apr 18, 2009)

oaky, here is my post. I never thought I could be accepted by a film school in the US. I'm so surprised that I got into many. If I know so, I would have applied less. it seems all the other schools are safe bet compared with Chapman....

Film Prodcution:
RIT-Accepted, $12,000 fellowship
Chapman-Accepted
UT Austin-Accepted
CalArts-Rejected (this is probably the only school reject me...)
American University-Accepted, scholarship+stipend 
SMU-Accepted-almost free ride (they jusy want me in after I got into Chapman University)

Television, Film and Radio, M.A
Syracuse U (Newhouse)-Accepted, $10,000 fellowship

School info
Graduating this summer from Beijing. 
Studying digital media arts.
No GPA(different grading here)
GRE only okay, iBT pretty good


----------



## Norsewriter (Apr 19, 2009)

I applied to the following for screenwriting:

UCLA -- no interview, rejected
USC -- no interview, rejected
Northwestern -- no interview, pending (likely rejected)
FSU -- interview, accepted
Boston -- no interview, waitlist
Edinburgh Napier -- pending
CSSD -- interview, pending

GPA: 4.0 

Undergrad:  BFA Playwriting from NKU, honors minor.  Graduated summa cum laude.

GRE: 530 Verbal, 560 Quant., 4.5 Analytical Writing

References: Three from mentors/professors, one of whom used to work in the film industry and another who is an emmy nominated tv writer/award-winning playwright.

Background: I've spent the last 4 years working in various positions on theatre productions and writing.


----------



## Ira Parker (Apr 19, 2009)

I only applied to Chapman for MFA Screenwriting and I was accepted.

GPA: 2.71 (proof that grades matter less than the writing samples)

Undergrad: 
University of Toronto Bachelor of Commerce
(Double Major: Finance and Economics)
#1 Business School in Canada
#18 in world by Newsweek.

Background:  
Attended the LA Film School after undergrad for a year (great school by the way for cine and editing). Then I interned at a production company for six months, now Chapman in September.

Recommendations:
1 from a professor
1 from a producer
1 from an employer


----------



## Astantax (Apr 20, 2009)

Accepted by:
USC Production Fall '09!

Rejected by:
UCLA
Chapman
FSU (probably, haven't heard back from them yet)

Undergrad Info
School: Penn State 
GPA: 3.1 (3.8 within major)
Major: English
Jealousy of film majors: high

GRE Score 
Total: 1210
Verbal: 590 
Quant: 620   
_(Proof that the GRE is meaningless: I am an english major and I often resort to counting on my fingers)_
Analytical Writing: 6.0



Recommendations
2 from employers, one of whom is a senior counsel/VP of a global pharma corp.
1 from a professor

Level of shock over having been accepted at all: Extreme (just kidding...sort of!)


----------



## Coop (Apr 20, 2009)

hey Cab
I got into Chapman and AFI. (Producing)
I pretty much have to make a decision today or tomorrow and I'm thinking I'll be headed to AFI.

Anyone have an opinion on that or advice about one or the other?


----------



## Michael Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey everyone - I just got accepted at Temple this morning!  Is anyone else going, or have any info on the program?  I'm not totally sure if I'll be going or not (but it's likely).

As for me, here's my application info:

B.A. in Cinema Studies, UPenn, 2008; GPA 3.54, GRE 1350 (650 Verbal, 700 Math).  Three recommendations - one from a experimental/conceptual writing/art professor, one from an English professor/current job supervisor, one from a Cinema Studies professor.  

After graduating, I've been working at UPenn, doing audio/video editing for an online poetry recording archive.

UT Austin: Rejected
CalArts: Rejected
Temple: Waitlist, accepted


----------



## jouster (Apr 20, 2009)

Production
USC - Fall waitlist/spring admit
UCLA - rejected

Undergrad
School: CWRU'09
GPA: 3.3
Degrees: BSE Biomedical Engineering, BA Economics

GRE Score
Total: 1400

I think...
Verb: 650
Quan: 750
Analytical Writing: 4.0


Recommendations:
2 from supervisors during an internship I had with the Dept of State in Beijing... during the olympics... essentially a paid vacation
1 from a professor/advisor


I can't believe I will be moving to LA... all my friends call me crazy for "wasting" my degrees for film, but it's what I love
opportunity cost: 60k job
dreams realized: priceless


----------



## MikeSter4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Jouster, that's great - my friends are the same way.  Until you invite them on sets, they will never understand.  This business is crazy, but it certainly has its perks.


Producing
Chapman - Accepted (didn't really want to go anywhere else)

Undergrad
University of Utah
Film Major, Business Minor
GPA: 3.37

Recommendations:
Mine are all over the board from Sundance Film Festival, VP at Mattel Toy company and another from an international commercial and infomercial company.

Been working in the entertainment industry for five years now - don't really know why I'm going back to school.  Guess because the world has slowed down lately and I want to obtain more contacts.  You've heard it before, but really that's what this business is all about.


----------



## Nervousaurus Rex (Apr 22, 2009)

I went for screenwriting and applied to Columbia, NYU, UCLA, USC, AFI, and LMU.  Didn't get any interviews, got rejected from them all, except LMU, which I just got an acceptance from.

GPA:
3.2 or something along those lines.

GRE:
1100

Rec's:
A screenwriting teacher, my supervisor at work, and my editor (I do online reviews for TV and movies).

Background:
Got my BA in English (minored in Film Studies) from Boston College in 2004.  Worked a couple production-related internships, then temp jobs in the financial industry, then I landed a full-time job, where I've been for the past two years.


----------



## Luke joseph (May 5, 2009)

Not that your post even warrants a response, Movied, but I don't know whats more pathetic; your absurd close-minded bigotry, or the fact that you took time out of your day to write the same word 24 times. Really quite sad.


----------



## tabbycat (May 5, 2009)

just ignore the troll.  They get off on negative attention.  It's like that simpsons episode where all the billboards come to life... just don't look


----------



## wannabe2 (May 5, 2009)

I don't get it...wait a minute...did movied just.... Well Movied, Congratulations! I am certain that I speak for all parties in here when I say good for you and that we are all flattered, nay, deeply moved that you chose our forum to acknowledge your homosexuality. Bravo! Oh, and Happy Pride to you. A bit early to say, but hey, today's a special day for you.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 1, 2009)

I graduated from Emory University with a degree in Film Studies
Applied:
Chapman: Editing (accepted)

GPA Undergraduate. 3.014 (based on last 60 semester credit hour)

Letter of Rec: 
   Director of New Media (Georgia) for the Obama Campaign
   Producer from a film company from Boston
   Film Studies Professor from Emory

Background: I took 4 internships from 2003-2008. 2 in Thailand from 2 famous companies, one in tv shows and another in animations. I did an internship with a film company from Boston. I also "interned" with the Obama Campaign where I was actually more of a volunteer. I did 2-3 videos for the campaign a week until the month before elections. My classes @ Emory are 95% theory based and a minor part practice. I went out and got Apple Certified for FCP LVL 2.


----------



## Lame Forum Name (Jun 23, 2009)

This is probably a little late, but figured I'd add my 2 cents to this thread.

Let's see, graduated from Penn State ('07) with a BA in English.

3.6 cumulative GPA
3.9 within the major
1240 GRE
5.5 writing section; 700 verbal; 540 math (ain't no good at numbers, yee-haw!)

Rec Letters:
*Penn State Paterno Professor of Literature (writes for the New Yorker, the Nation, etc)
*A Fulbright scholar (and William Styron extraordinaire)
*A Published Novelist

Applied to USC, LMU, and Chapman for MFA, screenwriting.

Missed the USC application deadline, but they did accept my application for review after the fact (which was subsequently rejected).

Was accepted to LMU almost immediately, and accepted their acceptance.  Will be attending this fall.

Accepted to Chapman as well, but they took a while getting back to me, and I had already accepted LMU's offer.


----------



## wielandsmith (Jun 29, 2009)

Going to USC for production/directing.  (only place applied)
No interview.  Accepted.
Undergrad GPA - 3.8 but around 4.0 in concentration.
Major - film studies/Latin
GRE - 1450

Recommendations from two Film teachers and Latin teacher.


----------



## skipper (Jun 30, 2009)

Applied to Screenwriting at:

USC: no interview, rejected
Northwestern: no interview, no contact at all, assuming rejected
Pepperdine: no interview, accepted
Chapman: no interview, waitlisted, got a call asking if I was still interested (I said yes), they said they'd call back, which they never did...
Loyola Marymount: accepted

I'm headed to Loyola Marymount in the fall. 

Background:
B.S. in Public History from a small liberal arts college in Maryland
GPA: 3.9
GRE: 11something...can't remember...never was very good with "standardized" tests.

I don't have any professional film experience. I've helped a few friends with film projects now and then, but nothing big. I've just always loved writing. In addition to writing on my own time, I took a screenwriting class in undergrad and co-wrote a full-length feature with a friend as an independent study junior year. 

Recommendations: 2 professors (one had me for about 10 classes and knew my academic abilities best, the other was my screenwriting independent study advisor), and the Academic Dean of my univerisity.


----------



## tabbycat (Jul 10, 2009)

I figured I'd post here since I FINALLY know for sure where I got in.

Applied for Editing to:

Chapman -- no interview, accepted
AFI -- interview, waitlisted for 3 months, accepted

I declined Chapman months ago because I decided it wasn't the right program for me, and I had made peace with the fact that I wasn't going to grad school.  Then I got the call from AFI just this week bumping me off the waitlist.  I'm almost 100% sure I will be attending AFI, I'm just waiting for my official letter 


GPA: 3.40 Film and Media Studies major from UC Santa Barbara


GRE: did not take 


References: My undergrad advisor, my production professor at UCSB, and my boss at the editing lab.


Background: Since graduation in '07, I've worked some odd jobs but am currently an assistant editor at a documentary company.  I'm not doing editing of any kind and things are kind of slow right now due to the economy, so I'm glad I'll get to work on some more stuff.  I'm definitely looking forward to it


----------



## Xijjix (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, finally got accepted into Chapman, so I figure I'll add my post to the story for posterity.

Applied for Direction to:
University of Texas at Austin: Rejected
Savannah College of Art & Design: Accepted
Chapman University: Waitlisted, Accepted in Editing

I'll be attending Chapman University in the Fall.

Undergrad GPA: 3.40 B.S. in Chemical Engineering with a minor in Film Studies from Clemson University (for you non-sports fans, its in South Carolina). My major GPA was much lower, in the 2.7-2.9 range.

GRE: 560 or 570 Verbal, 790 Quantitative, 6.0 Writing

References: 2 film professors, a film editor from the church I volunteered at

Background: I'm 22, so I've basically been in school my whole life. I just graduated in the Spring with a Chemical Engineering degree, but my film professors convinced me that I should head in a different direction. I've done some writing, directing, and editing on a very small scale, and now I'm glad to have the chance to make a career out of it.


----------

